# PC spinnt seit 2.Festplatte eingebaut



## daniru (26. Dezember 2003)

Hallo

Also kurze erklährung: Seit ich meine 2.Festplatte (120Gb) zu meiner alten (60Gb) eingebaut habe. spinnt mein Rechner vollkommen. Er ist jetzt viel langsamer als vorher und das nervt.

Ich habe nicht all zu viel Ahnung von PC's aber für mich gibts da nur 2 Erklährungen.

1. Das Netzteil ist jetzt zu schwach
2. Ich habe zu wenig RAM

Also ich bitte um hilfe, denn es Nervt gewaltig wenn mein PC so langsam macht. Und ich bin mir da ja nicht ganz sicher ob es wirklich einer der beinden Gründe ist, ansonsten hoffe ich auf einen Guten rat  

Mfg
Dani


----------



## Sinac (27. Dezember 2003)

Netzteil und RAM ist sehr unwahrscheinlich.
Überprüf ml BIOS einstellungen, ob die richtig erkannt wurde und dein BIOS das unterstützt, wie sind die Patten angeschlossen und gejumpert?
DMA eingeschaltet?

Greetz...
Sinac


----------



## daniru (27. Dezember 2003)

Also,  im BIOS wird sie richtig erkant. Hab die alte auf Master und die neue auf Slave gejumpert. wird auch so erkannt.

Ob BIOS das unterstützt. kA Wie sehe ich das ?
und was ist DMA ?


Mfg
dani


----------



## Sinac (27. Dezember 2003)

Wenn sie richtig erkannt wird unterstützt dein BIOS diese Größe...
DMA: Direct Memory Access
Kannste im Gerätemanager einstellen, unter Windows 9x bei den Eigenschaften der Festplatte, bei Windows 2k / XP bei den eigenschaften vom Controller

Greetz...
Sinac


----------



## daniru (27. Dezember 2003)

Wie ich vileicht schon mal erwähnt habe, bin ich nicht so das Pc genie,  Kannst du mir vileicht ganz kurz erklären was ich da einstellen muss?.

ich wäre dankbar.

Mfg
dani


----------



## Sinac (27. Dezember 2003)

Start->Systemsteuerung->System->Hardware->Geräte-Manager
IDE ATA/ATAPI Controller->Primerer IDE Kanal->Eigenschaften->Erweiterte Einstellungen->Übertragungsmodus: DMA,wenn verfügbar


----------



## daniru (28. Dezember 2003)

hmm..
Also ich habe alles so eingestellt und trozdem läuft der pc immer noch nicht schön. Vielecht hilft das bei meinem problem noch weiter, wenn ich sage, dass mein PC jetzt zwar schon viel besser läuft als vorher. Aber wenn ich irgend ein Programm öffne oder Dateinen kopiere, musik abspiele dan ist mein PC wieder die so langsahm. 
Könnte es nicht sein, das es doch an etwas anderem liegen könnte ?

Mfg
Dani

PS: ich danke hier schon mal für die Hilfe die du bisher gegeben hast. Danke Danke.


----------

